# Can someone give me an estimate on sea tow prices?



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am thinking about getting sea tow insurance but I can't get much info from the website w/o sending in a bunch of info I don't know yet. If I get a say 21 foot boat, that is say mid to late 90s, single engine, how much would the towing insurance be? Or can you just get tow insurance w/o getting the boat insurance too?

thanks 

Greg


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sea Tow is $150 per year for unlimited on the watertowing. Tow Boat US is $145 per year for unlimited on the water towing and that includes trailer assist as well. Trailer assist will tow both your tow vehicle and boat up to 100 miles for repair. It will bring you gas, parts for your tailer etc...

Boat US has another option for $37 per year where you pay $150 per incident/tow.

Tow insurance and actual boat insurance are two seperate policies. Boat US does have options for actual boat insurance though.

Hope that helps


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Another thing about BoatUS, they insure YOU. What I mean by that is it doesn't matter what boat you're on you are still covered. Tow Boat may be the same but I don't know that for sure.

Mark


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are not a member,it will cost you around $150-200 per hour from the time they receive your call.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *H2OMARK (9/10/2008)*Another thing about BoatUS, they insure YOU. What I mean by that is it doesn't matter what boat you're on you are still covered. Tow Boat may be the same but I don't know that for sure.
> 
> Mark


Mark,

BoatUS and Tow Boat are one in the same. But yes, as long as I carry my Tow BoatUS card with me, I can be towed back in no matter whos boat I am on. Not sure if Sea Tow is that way or not.

Another differnce is the home port issue. Tow BoatUS will come get me within 60 miles of Pensacola free of charge. Tow BoatUS has home port restrictions. I do not think that Sea Tow has those restrictions, but I am not sure. But I am never going to be more than that offshore, so Tow BoatUS was the best solution for my needs.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I can help you with your Sea Tow needs, I am one of their vendors. I also give a discount to forum members. Give me a shout, and I'll get you started!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *H2OMARK (9/10/2008)*Another thing about BoatUS, they insure YOU. What I mean by that is it doesn't matter what boat you're on you are still covered. Tow Boat may be the same but I don't know that for sure.
> 
> Mark


I was under the understanding that they would cover you if you borrowed someone else's boat and the boat owner was not on the boat, but if the owner was on it they would not cover you. Can anyone clear this up? Everytime I ask them a question I get a different answer. I have been a member of boat us towing for 6 years now. I am also under the understanding that boat us will cover you for free up to 90 miles out. Again, different answer every time I talk to them.:doh


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

My understanding is that you are covered on another boat if the owner isnt onboard, also, I don't know of any size restrictions for a membership as long as the vessel is used for recreational purposes, and whenever assistance is needed, it only requires one assist vessel. I believe that The local Sea Tow gang are members on here, I just need to find out their username, and then we can get better informed


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (9/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *H2OMARK (9/10/2008)*Another thing about BoatUS, they insure YOU. What I mean by that is it doesn't matter what boat you're on you are still covered. Tow Boat may be the same but I don't know that for sure.
> ...


I stand corrected a bit. It is 40 miles offshore. This is listed on the site. I highlited to important part in red. But there is a disclaimer on the site that says that the local representative sets their service area limits for free towing. So I guess it's just safe to call and find out from our local guy here. I'll call in a bit.

*TowBoatU.S. Pensacola
**Pensacola, FL *
<B hasbox="2">Phone: [/B]850-453-3775
*Services: *







[/url]
*Unlimited Service Area: 40 Miles Offshore*
More about Unlimited Service Area


It seems that a lot of people are confused about the information on our towing coverages. Including myself. So let's see if we can come up with some good concrete info on both towing services. Not just what we hear they will do.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got off the phone with our local Tow BoatUS rep. Here is what they had to say::banghead:banghead

It all depends:doh. She said that it depends on sea conditons as to how far out that the unlimited service area is. They have a set dollar limit that they will provide for members towing at no cost to the member. Most of the time, that dollar limit for towing is around 65 miles out. She said that on calm days, that dollar limit may be equal to80 miles out. And on other days, it may be only 50 miles out due to rough conditions. But she said that if it's less than 50 miles for them to hit that dollar limit for towing, that it was too rough for them to come get you and your screwed.

She said that they provide towing from Destin to Mobile. So you can leave out of any of those areas along the coastand still be covered.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Good info fella's. I did not know that about the owner of the other vessel being on board. Tony, did you get my message this morning?

Mark


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Last time I checked for sea tow rates without a membership it was $75.00 per hour from the time they recieve your call. Just make sure you read some fine lines between a basic tow and a salvage mission, it could save you a lot of money.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (9/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *H2OMARK (9/10/2008)*Another thing about BoatUS, they insure YOU. What I mean by that is it doesn't matter what boat you're on you are still covered. Tow Boat may be the same but I don't know that for sure.
> ...


Best way to find out what is covered and what isn't is to read the policy and don't rely on ...Well I think that they cover....."

*Sea Tow*

http://www.seatowmiami.com/guidelines.htm#cntr

Other Sea Tow Area Tows: All members out of their home area will be towed by Sea Tow to the dock or area that will most facilitate their boats repair or transportation.http://www.seatowmiami.com/guidelines.htm#CoveredVessel



*Boat US*

http://www.boatusangler.com/tow_service_agreement.asp<P class=pagecopy style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">*TowBoatUS Service Area*<P class=pagecopy style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">The TowBoatUS Service Area covers a 50 coastal mile diameter around the TowBoatUS home port (25 miles in each direction) and extends to 25 miles offshore!
<P class=pagecopy style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px">Many BoatUS Towing companies offer service areas up to and beyond 50 miles offshore! Click here for details on these expanded areas. <P class=pagecopy style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">*Out Of Area Towing* ? When boating outside of a BoatUS Towing Service Area ? Unlimited Card holders are eligible for reimbursement up to $2,500! See the BoatUS On-Water Towing Service Agreement for details.<P style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">
<P class=pagecopy style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px">*No Claim Made on Your Insurance Record*
No claim forms to complete, no deductible to meet. And your boat insurance "no claim" discount remains in effect.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i can tell you 1 thing , definetly have a policy. my regular boat insurance has a rider on it too . it costs me $7.00 a year for this and they pay up to 500.00 for towing. so i am doubled covered. something to ask your insurance angent.


----------

